# Radioamatierisms >  Izstarošanas pretestība

## marisviens

Kā aprēķināt apaļai rāmja antenai (bez serdes) izstarošanas pretestību?

----------


## zzz

Nu tjipa apmeeram shitaa:

Rrad=320 *(pi)^4*(N)^2*(A)^2/(L)^4 

kur N vijumu skaits, A laukums L viljnja garums.

Tikai, ummmm, uz sapraatiigiem metaalmekleetaajiem shii te izstaroshanas pretestiiba neattiecas, bet ja konstruee tieshaam kaadu radio raidoshu ieriici, tad jaanjem rokaa specializeeta antenu literatuura, jo raamja antenaam ir stingri specifiskas nianses.

----------


## Didzis

Par metālmeklētāju spolēm nepateikšu, bet ja izmēra iduktivitāti, tad noteikti var izrēķināt. Ja runa iet par ultraīso viļņu antenām, tad apaļam dipolam viļņa pretestība ir tuva 75 omiem. Precīzāk var izrēķināt ar šo programu    http://www.cqham.ru/mmana.htm     Tur gan baigais čakars visā iebraukt, bet citādi var aprēķināt visus raidīšanas parametrus kaut vecam bleķa gultasgalam  :: .

----------


## marisviens

Atradu shaadu kalkulatoru: http://www.66pacific.com/calculators/sm ... _calc.aspx
Ljoti eerti lietojams, bet reekjinaamais tikai vienam vijumam. Nav maniits daudzvijumu skaitamais?

----------

